# La Lega: test di italiano per gli stranieri



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

_
Emendamento della deputata Silvana Comaroli: serve un certificato che attesta la conoscenza della lingua


Una macelleria islamicaROMA - Gli extracomunitari che vogliano aprire un negozio devono prima aver superato un esame di italiano: è quanto chiede la Lega, attraverso un emendamento al decreto legge incentivi, affidando alle Regioni il potere di introdurre i nuovi paletti.
PAROLA ALLE REGIONI - «Le regioni - si legge nella proposta a firma della deputata leghista Silvana Comaroli - possono stabilire che l'autorizzazione all'esercizio dell'attività di commercio al dettaglio sia soggetta alla presentazione da parte del richiedente qualora sia un cittadino extracomunitario di un certificato attestante il superamento dell'esame di base della lingua italiana rilasciato da appositi enti accreditati».

«PROPOSTA RAZZISTA» - «La proposta è l'ennesima riprova di come nella Lega si annida il germe della discriminazione e del razzismo - commenta il deputato democratico Jean Leonard Touadi -. La Lega sta scientificamente pianificando la persecuzione dello straniero. La propaganda leghista sta ormai raggiungendo livelli di guardia estremamente allarmanti. Dalle loro proposte viene fuori solo odio, odio razziale ed etnico. Dov'è il senso della ragione nell'idea di chiedere a un cittadino straniero di dimostrare di conoscere l'italiano per aprire un negozio? È giunto il momento di costruire un fronte politico e culturale molto ampio che ponga definitivamente fine a questa degenerazione razzista».

«PROVOCAZIONE RIDICOLA» - La proposta è invece definita una «provocazione ridicola» da Cesare Pambianchi, presidente della Confcommercio di Roma: «Ciò che serve è la formazione per quanti, extracomunitari o europei, intendano diventare imprenditori in Italia». Secondo Pambianchi, «non basta contrabbandare la necessità di formazione per svolgere attività imprenditoriale o commerciale, come Confcommercio chiede da tempo, con un concetto ristretto e limitato agli extracomunitari e alla lingua italiana. Per questo dico che è provocatorio oltrechè ridicolo». E aggiunge Roberto Di Giovan Paolo, senatore del Pd e segretario della Commissione affari europei: «La Lega vuole un esame d'italiano per gli stranieri che intendono aprire un negozio? A sentire molti degli esponenti del Carroccio che vanno in tv, in primo luogo i sindaci, un corso d'italiano con relativo esame sarebbe utile proprio per tanti leghisti». «Visto che la Lega utilizza il decreto incentivi per far passare questo provvedimento - ha aggiunto -, gli incentivi dovrebbero andare a quelle associazioni che gratuitamente insegnano l'italiano agli stranieri e che fino a qualche decennio fa insegnavano invece agli italiani immigrati la lingua del Paese dove questi andavano a lavorare»..

«POLEMICHE STRUMENTALI» - Non ci sta però la promotrice dell'iniziativa, Silvana Comaroli: «Le polemiche sollevate dall'opposizione sono strumentali in quanto lo spirito che ha portato a redigere questo emendamento cercava di andare a risolvere un problema legato alla salute dei cittadini. Si tratta anche di norme igienico-sanitarie già previste in ambito europeo». «Ricordo infatti - aggiunge - che tutti i negozi devono sottostare a severi regolamenti per garantire la tutela dei consumatori. In particolare mi riferisco agli alimentari e ai ristoranti che devo sottostare agli HACCP e quindi anche in questo caso le leggi vanno lette e capite per essere recepite. Fondamentale anche per la tutela del consumatore - conclude - è che proprietari di questi negozi possano comprendere e quindi applicare anche le regole riguardanti lo smaltimento dei rifiuti».

L'ESEMPIO INGLESE - . La misura proposta dalla Comaroli sembra riprendere un analogo provvedimento contenuto nel programma elettorale dei laburisti inglesi. Solo dieci giorni fa, la proposta del premier britannico Gordon Brown di imporre un esame di lingua inglese a tutti i lavoratori extraeuropei che hanno contatti con il pubblico si era guadagnata la prima pagina dei giornali. Se questo provvedimento venisse effettivamente varato, a dover sostenere l'esame d'inglese sarebbero non solo coloro che intendono aprire un'attività commerciale, ma anche badanti, insegnanti, operatori sociali, personale dei call center e chiunque svolga una professione che lo metta in contatto diretto con il pubblico._

Ecco l'ennesima stronzata! 
Praticamente una persona apre un'attivita' legale, paga le tasse, aiuta l'economia del paese e magari lo fanno chiudere perche' non parla italiano! Roba da pazzi!
Ma il corso d'italiano lo dovreste offrire gratis a chi apre un'attivita'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Non so ora, ma quando, più di trentanni fa, avevo considerato la possibilità di aprire un negozio avevo dovuto passare un esame che dimostrasse che conoscevo le merci della categoria merceologica e che avevo conoscenze relative alla legislazione in merito al bilancio e alla tassazione. Ovvio che per poter pasare questo esame era necessario conoscere la lingua.
Può essere che i governi successivi abbiano "sburocratizzato" l'apertura di un'attività ...ma allora bisognerebbe reintrodurre quell'esame ...per tutti.
Se invece quell'esame è ancora necessario, specificare la necessità della conoscenza della lingua è solo un'ulteriore sparata per ottenere consensi alimentando il razzismo.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Concordo con Persa, visto che non credo esista più quell'esame sarebbe il caso di riproporlo ovviamente conoscendo la lingua italiana che è sconosciuta anche da alcuni nostri italianissimi negozianti.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2010)

NOn credo che quell'esame esiste piu' ma credo sia di nuovo una grande stronzata.
Se la Nike volesse aprire un headquarter in Italia vorrei vedere chi avrebbe la faccia tosta di chiedere a manager americani un test d'italiano.

Ho partita IVA e societa' legalissima in Olanda e il mio olandese fa ridere i polli (sicuramente fa ridere mia figlia:carneval ... ma giustamente se vendo ed e' tutto in regola chissenefrega?
Pensateci.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2010)

Eh. Di che ci meravigliamo ormai. L'ennesima ventata di fumo negli occhi _made in Montecitorio landesina:_


----------



## Magenta (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ora, ma quando, più di trentanni fa, avevo considerato la possibilità di aprire un negozio avevo dovuto passare un *esame che dimostrasse che conoscevo le merci della categoria merceologica e che avevo conoscenze relative alla legislazione in merito al bilancio e alla tassazione. *Ovvio che per poter pasare questo esame era necessario conoscere la lingua.
> Può essere che i governi successivi abbiano "sburocratizzato" l'apertura di un'attività ...ma allora bisognerebbe reintrodurre quell'esame ...per tutti.
> Se invece quell'esame è ancora necessario, specificare la necessità della conoscenza della lingua è solo un'ulteriore sparata per ottenere consensi alimentando il razzismo.





Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Persa, visto che non credo esista più quell'esame sarebbe il caso di riproporlo ovviamente conoscendo la lingua italiana che è sconosciuta anche da alcuni nostri italianissimi negozianti.


A dire il vero nel 2006 ho aperto un negozio di alimentari e il corso con relativo esame di cui parla Persa io ho dovuto farlo. Il Corso Legge Bersani per la vendita di prodotti alimentari. Poi esiste anche il REC che è invece per la somministrazione di prodotti alimentari (che è per bar ristoranti e simili).
Nel mio corso c'erano tanti stranieri, soprattutto pakistani, indiani e qualche rumeno. Volevano aprire punti Kebab se ben ricordo.
Alcuni di loro sono stati bocciati,perchè non conoscevano la lingua.
Ed era difficile far capire loro leggi come l'HACCP o la 626,per dirne alcune.
Nonostante fossero affiancati a noi italiani che facevamo schemini per loro e cercavamo di semplificare loro le cose.
Per il corso d'italiano sarei d'accordo,non per una questione razzista,ma proprio per aiutare queste persone a superare certi corsi che sono difficili per chi è di madrelingua,figurarsi uno straniero.

Specifico che io ho pagato per fare quel corso, se ben ricordo €330, per gli stranieri era gratuito...dovevano solo pagare la marca da bollo che non arrivava a 20€.
Ma al di là di questo penso che non faccia male parlare la lingua del paese in cui abiti,è un arricchimento culturale ed una facilitazione anche per loro,oltre che per noi che dobbiamo capire cosa compriamo quando entriamo in un negozio...

Mi viene in mente che dove lavoro io,al piano di sopra,c'è un negozietto di vestiti e chincaglierie cinesi. L'altro giorno ci sono entrata per dare un'occhiata,una simpatica donnina cinese mi ha salutato con l'inchino appena ho messo un piede nella porta ma...se non fosse arrivata la figlia adolescente di lì a poco,(che parla italiano abbastanza bene) ad ogni mia domanda la signora ripeteva solo "complale complare,buono,bello" sorridendo... 
NB sono una delle poche persone a cui piacciono da pazzi i cinesi e andrei io a vivere da loro, se potessi (e se non avessero il regime che hanno).


----------



## Amarax (25 Aprile 2010)

*ot ironico*

..lo fa anche il figlio di Bossi?? 
scommetto che non sa che *sè* stesso ora si accenta  


lo boccio, giuro lo boccio:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> A dire il vero nel 2006 ho aperto un negozio di alimentari e il corso con relativo esame di cui parla Persa io ho dovuto farlo. Il Corso Legge Bersani per la vendita di prodotti alimentari. Poi esiste anche il REC che è invece per la somministrazione di prodotti alimentari (che è per bar ristoranti e simili).
> Nel mio corso c'erano tanti stranieri, soprattutto pakistani, indiani e qualche rumeno. Volevano aprire punti Kebab se ben ricordo.
> Alcuni di loro sono stati bocciati,perchè non conoscevano la lingua.
> Ed era difficile far capire loro leggi come l'HACCP o la 626,per dirne alcune.
> ...


Devi contare che lo stesso esame lo dovranno ripetere piu' e piu' volte proprio per la scarsa conoscenza dell'italiano... ma sono affari loro (veramente no perche' se qualcuno e' disposto a investire nel bene dell'economia andrebbe solo agevolato... vale per tutti italiani e non... 4 leggi del menga si potrebbero spiegare) di conseguenza s'agganciano... ma fargli passare un esame d'italiano prima di poter partecipare a un altro esame fa ridere e poi vale solo per gli extracomunitari! Un Inglese o un Francese sono liberissimi anche se non parlano una H d'italiano.

Magenta un negozio che vende carne halal (esempio) non e' un esercizio mirato a servire italiani ma a una comunita' ben presente in Italia. Volendo basta obbligarli a fare un corso d'italiano mentre aprono la loro attivita'


----------



## Magenta (25 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devi contare che lo stesso esame lo dovranno ripetere piu' e piu' volte proprio per la scarsa conoscenza dell'italiano... ma sono affari loro (veramente no perche' se qualcuno e' disposto a investire nel bene dell'economia andrebbe solo agevolato... vale per tutti italiani e non... 4 leggi del menga si potrebbero spiegare) di conseguenza s'agganciano... ma fargli passare un esame d'italiano prima di poter partecipare a un altro esame fa ridere e poi vale solo per gli extracomunitari! Un Inglese o un Francese sono liberissimi anche se non parlano una H d'italiano.
> 
> Magenta un negozio che vende carne halal (esempio) non e' un esercizio mirato a servire italiani ma a una comunita' ben presente in Italia.* Volendo basta obbligarli a fare un corso d'italiano mentre aprono la loro attivita'*




E' appunto quello che dicevo anche io..ma non possono passare i corsi di cui parlo se non sanno la lingua...ecco perchè fargli fare un corso di italiano prima di aprire l'attività,per permettergli di superare i vari corsi poi...
E poi scusa... capisco che io difficilmente mangerò carne halal,e che i clienti della macelleria in questione saranno nella quasi totalità stranieri,ma queste persone si dovranno anche rapportare ad italiani prima o poi,e sarebbe il caso che almeno le basi della lingua le sapessero.. 
Poi,come dici tu, un inglese o un francese non sarebbero obbligati a fare il corso di italiano,ma al corso Legge Bersani o Rec sarebbero bocciati comunque,visto che non sanno la lingua...quindi prima o poi...arriverebbero anche loro sul bacchettone!

Io sono un pò per la parità su queste cose.
Se andassi a vivere in un Paese straniero cercherei di impararla la lingua, sarei anche entusiasta di imparare una lingua nuova,di farmi capire...
quindi per me parlare in inglese (arrabattarmi a dire il vero) anche solo nel mio negozio quando entra in uno straniero che vuole una crema ...prova te a spiegare rassodante, tonificante,rigenerante,antietà resveratrolo aminolumine adipociti melanociti AD UN UOMO ARABO CHE A SUA VOLTA LO TRADUCE ALLA MOGLIE CHE HA DI FIANCO E CHE NON PARLA UNA SOLA PAROLA DI ITALIANO...fidati è una faticaccia,già non lo capisce un uomo italiano di cosa sto parlando,figurarsi cosa gli traduce questo alla moglie...
Ora ti parlo per assurdo, è ovvio che le parole che ho scritto sopra sono di utilità nulla nella vita quotidiana,ma il minimo, quello che un bambino di 6 anni può imparare a scuola...quello ci vorrebbe,e mi chiedo perchè gli stranieri abbiano tutta questa reticenza ad impararlo (non tutti,sia chiaro).
Io in una settimana di ferie in egitto sapevo già dire Quanto Costa e Abbassa il prezzo o vado da un'altra parte IN ARABO! dovevi vedere le facce dei negozianti egiziani eh eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

C'è una bella differenza tra organizzare corsi di lingua, che ci sono, chiedere di passare a tutti un esame che eviti di far commettere errori anche burocratici e chiedere invece di passare un esame selettivo ai soli extracomunitari.
Quando avevo fatto l'esame io c'erano signore e ragazzi, italiani, che non riuscivano assolutamente a capire lo scorporo dell'iva e altre cose proprio perché non capivano i testi scritti, ma anche le spiegazioni.
Non esiste chi non vuole imparare la lingua, esistono persone che hanno maggiori difficoltà e che, per età o condizioni familiari sono meno motivati.
Ho appena conosciuto un'americana nata da italiani emigrati negli states 50 anni fa che regolarmente in casa parlano tuttora in dialetto e che hanno imparato l'americano in modo approssimativo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Tanto sono solo espedienti razzisti, per continuare nell'opera nefasta che sta tessendo quel partito di merde xenofobe. 
Poi si raccolgono i frutti... avvelenati di rabbia, come quei penosi genitori dell'asilo che nega la mensa ai bambini poveri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Aprile 2010)

Di per sé non vedo dove sta il problema - è difficile vendere qualcosa se non si parla la lingua delle nazione in cui si opera, tranne fra la gente della stessa lingua.

Prendiamo i Cinesi. Nelle nostre Chinatown, un Italiano che abbia voglia di comprare qualcosa, si trova nelle difficoltà di non conoscere la lingua Cinese, e loro non conoscono la lingua Italiana, pur essendoci eventualmente per una decina di anni. Questo non è giusto, e da questo punto di vista la legge sarebbe giusta.

Ma dato che è mirata a escludere i nuovi arrivati, è razzista. E qindi non dovrebbe essere approvata.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_iCRLr5voc


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ora, ma quando, più di trentanni fa, avevo considerato la possibilità di aprire un negozio avevo dovuto passare un esame che dimostrasse che conoscevo le merci della categoria merceologica e che avevo conoscenze relative alla legislazione in merito al bilancio e alla tassazione. Ovvio che per poter pasare questo esame era necessario conoscere la lingua.
> Può essere che i governi successivi abbiano "sburocratizzato" l'apertura di un'attività ...ma allora bisognerebbe reintrodurre quell'esame ...per tutti.
> Se invece quell'esame è ancora necessario, specificare la necessità della conoscenza della lingua è solo un'ulteriore sparata per ottenere consensi alimentando il razzismo.


 
Esiste solo per la somministrazione al pubblico di alimenti e bevande. Le altre categorie merceologiche sono libere.
Io proporrei un test di italiano per una buona quantità di autoctoni.


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Di per sé non vedo dove sta il problema - è difficile vendere qualcosa se non si parla la lingua delle nazione in cui si opera, tranne fra la gente della stessa lingua.
> 
> Prendiamo i Cinesi. Nelle nostre Chinatown, un Italiano che abbia voglia di comprare qualcosa, si trova nelle difficoltà di non conoscere la lingua Cinese, e loro non conoscono la lingua Italiana, pur essendoci eventualmente per una decina di anni. Questo non è giusto, e da questo punto di vista la legge sarebbe giusta.
> 
> Ma dato che è mirata a escludere i nuovi arrivati, è razzista. E qindi non dovrebbe essere approvata.


 
Ci siamo dimentcati di essere stati immigrati. E certo non di lusso.
Considerato poi la delinquenza che siamo riusciti ad esportare, c'è da dire che con noi italiani i paesi di arrivo sono stati fin troppo tolleranti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Esiste solo per la somministrazione al pubblico di alimenti e bevande. Le altre categorie merceologiche sono libere.
> Io proporrei un test di italiano per una buona quantità di autoctoni.


 Concordo... :mrgreen:


P.S. Io l'avevo fatto per un negozio di abbigliamento. Non ero fortemente motivata, perché chi voleva aprire il negozio era mia madre che, prevedevo giustamente, poi avrebbe cambiato idea, però ho imparato cose interessanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci siamo dimentcati di essere stati immigrati. E certo non di lusso.
> Considerato poi la delinquenza che siamo riusciti ad esportare, c'è da dire che con noi italiani i paesi di arrivo sono stati fin troppo tolleranti.


 Forse gli States ci hanno perdonato perché abbiamo dato argomenti per l'industria cinematografica.


----------



## aristocat (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto sono solo espedienti razzisti, per continuare nell'opera nefasta che sta tessendo quel partito di merde xenofobe.
> Poi si raccolgono i frutti... avvelenati di rabbia, come quei penosi genitori dell'asilo che nega la mensa ai bambini poveri.


Ma poi... i veri problemi su cui legiferare alla svelta sono altri ... o no? 
E' chiaro che questa proposta ha la sua componente faziosa/propagandistica, ed è quello che mi dà sui nervi più di tutti.

Poi si può ragionare se sia meglio che un commerciante straniero parli italiano, oppure se va bene lo stesso anche se spiccica due parole in croce della nostra lingua... ma lo spirito vero dietro a questa proposta è proprio un altro :nuke:


----------



## aristocat (26 Aprile 2010)

E un bel test d'italiano per i nostri rappresentanti in Parlamento?
No?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E un bel test d'italiano per i nostri rappresentanti in Parlamento?
> No?


 Un esame da quinta elementare?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1vonyAc2tg


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Io però ho sempre detto che non bisogna vedere le uscite dela lega pari pari come vengono dette. Quando un partito è piccolo per pesare deve far vedere un problema. L'esame di Italiano sarebbe impossibile da fare, ma un corso con valutazione sarebbe alquanto auspicabile, perchè anche se entro in un negozio cinese e mi ritrovo la commessa non capire nulla di quello che dico mi chiedo se è il caso di comprare qualcosa. 
Una volta andai in un negozio di alimentarei di pachistani, l'unico che era aperto, mi serviva una cosa particolare, ma per spiegarmi con lui ci ho messo 10 minuti buoni...per uscire senza nulla visto che non l'aveva :unhappy:.
Parlare la lingua dello stato in cui abiti è un esempio di gentilezza e correttezza che alcuni hanno, altri meno.
Prima regola per avere una società multi etnica? Nessun negozio mirato solo ai bisogni degli immigrati, si potrebbero creare davvero delle Chinatown come in america, posti dove poche persone sanno la lingua dello stato in cui vivono e dove tu autoctono saresti uno straniero, quelle sono realtà da evitare come non mai, sono la negazione della società multietnica perchè sono l'autoghettizzazione.

Secondo me l'analisi Leghista=Razzista xenofobo di merda è un poco diffusa ma sbagliata, secondo me sparano a livello 100  per mostrare 1 reale, metodo discutibile, ma che può avere il suo buon effetto e visto che tutti abbiamo scritto in questo post mettendo alla luce comunque un problema in un qualche modo il sistema è azzeccato.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Ma vorrei vedere quanti Italiani all'estero arrivano sul luogo che gia' conoscono la lingua locale... inutile abbattere le frontiere quando rimangono quelle mentali (e sono le peggiori)


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma vorrei vedere quanti Italiani all'estero arrivano sul luogo che gia' conoscono la lingua locale... inutile abbattere le frontiere quando rimangono quelle mentali (e sono le peggiori)


 ***** siamo il popolo che ha esportato la mafia in altri continenti e facciamo le fighette perchè chi apre il kebab non parla bene l'italiano :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ***** siamo il popolo che ha esportato la mafia in altri continenti e facciamo le fighette perchè chi apre il kebab non parla bene l'italiano :rotfl:


Ma senza neanche toccare la mafia, quanti italiani vanno a lavorare fuori magari aprendo un ristorante italiano, una gelateria o un negozio di prodotti tipici senza parlare una mazza della lingua locale?

Le lingue si imparano sul luogo, un corso obbligatorio (in quanto obbligatorio andrebbe fatto gratuitamente) ci sta.. nel mentre ma potranno vivere del loro lavoro?


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2010)

Mi pare ovvio che tutte queste proposte leghiste (che poi sfociano in ordinanze) sono l'espressione della volontà neanche celata di far fuori gli extracomunitari.
Perchè non si organizzano corsi di formazione che prevedano lingua italiana, diritto del lavoro e normativa di sicurezza a quegli stessi stranieri che forniscono manovalanza a basso costo nelle fabrichette?
Ma che vadano a cagare!!! Mò ve l'ho detto!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io però ho sempre detto che non bisogna vedere le uscite dela lega pari pari come vengono dette. Quando un partito è piccolo per pesare deve far vedere un problema. L'esame di Italiano sarebbe impossibile da fare, ma un corso con valutazione sarebbe alquanto auspicabile, perchè anche se entro in un negozio cinese e mi ritrovo la commessa non capire nulla di quello che dico mi chiedo se è il caso di comprare qualcosa.
> Una volta andai in un negozio di alimentarei di pachistani, l'unico che era aperto, mi serviva una cosa particolare, ma per spiegarmi con lui ci ho messo 10 minuti buoni...per uscire senza nulla visto che non l'aveva :unhappy:.
> Parlare la lingua dello stato in cui abiti è un esempio di gentilezza e correttezza che alcuni hanno, altri meno.
> Prima regola per avere una società multi etnica? Nessun negozio mirato solo ai bisogni degli immigrati, si potrebbero creare davvero delle Chinatown come in america, posti dove poche persone sanno la lingua dello stato in cui vivono e dove tu autoctono saresti uno straniero, quelle sono realtà da evitare come non mai, sono la negazione della società multietnica perchè sono l'autoghettizzazione.
> ...


Ogni posizione razzista si appoggia ad alcuni elementi reali utilizzati strumentalmente.
Non so se vuoi dare una parvenza di accettabilità ad affermazioni inaccettabili o se davvero sei così ingenuo da non renderti conto della gravità e dell'indegnità umana e culturale delle affermazioni e della politica della lega e delle conseguenze devastanti per la società e non solo dei rapporti con gli stranieri, ma per il disfacimento del tessuto sociale per tutti, con l'esaltazione del puro particolarismo ed egoismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che tutte queste proposte leghiste (che poi sfociano in ordinanze) sono l'espressione della volontà neanche celata di far fuori gli extracomunitari.
> Perchè non si organizzano corsi di formazione che prevedano lingua italiana, diritto del lavoro e normativa di sicurezza a quegli stessi stranieri che forniscono manovalanza a basso costo nelle fabrichette?
> *Ma che vadano a cagare!!! Mò ve l'ho detto!!!*


 Sublime sintesi! :up:


----------



## Giusy (27 Aprile 2010)

I leghisti conoscono la differenza tra multiculturalità e interculturalità? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> I leghisti conoscono la differenza tra multiculturalità e interculturalità? :carneval:


 Veramente non sanno la differenza tra immigrazione e invasione...
volevo andarlo a verificare ...ma mia figlia ha detto che non voleva che picchiassero la sua mamma...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Aprile 2010)

non ho capito dove sta il problema. Io ogni volta che vado all'estero per lavoro mi chiedono il TOEFL e deve avere pure un punteggio alto, da cui sono esentati i motherlanguage. 

Dove sta lo scandalo ?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho capito dove sta il problema. Io ogni volta che vado all'estero per lavoro mi chiedono il TOEFL e deve avere pure un punteggio alto, da cui sono esentati i motherlanguage.
> 
> Dove sta lo scandalo ?


E' un diverso tipo di "espatrio" e il TOEFL e' solo per l'inglese (Test Of English as Foreign Language) o sarebbe meglio (secondo me medesima) l'IELTS... chiedere l'inglese e' un conto a me l'hanno chiesto ma nessuno si e' sognato di chiedermi l'Olandese


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non ho capito dove sta il problema. Io ogni volta che vado all'estero per lavoro mi chiedono il TOEFL e deve avere pure un punteggio alto, da cui sono esentati i motherlanguage.
> 
> Dove sta lo scandalo ?


 
Se vai in Polonia (faccio un esempio), ti chiederanno di parlare in inglese, certo non in polacco.
E poi direi che il paragone è decisamente poco calzante: è ovvio che ad un professionista si chiede una conoscenza più completa di un venditore di Kebab.


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Vi assicuro che le truppe di stanza in Afghanistan, non conoscono la lingua locale, e se proprio la dobbiamo dire tutta, a volte manco tanto bene l'inglese. Eppure andiamo lì con il pretesto di esportare democrazia e mantenere la pace, mica a vendere tappeti.:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Vi assicuro che le truppe di stanza in Afghanistan, non conoscono la lingua locale, e se proprio la dobbiamo dire tutta, a volte manco tanto bene l'inglese*. Eppure andiamo lì con il pretesto di esportare democrazia e mantenere la pace, mica a vendere tappeti.:carneval:


 Ma molti neanche bene l'italiano... :carneval:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma molti neanche bene l'italiano... :carneval:


Ma che ci frega..mica sono extracomunitari!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che ci frega..mica sono extracomunitari!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Comunque prevedo pericolosi casini neanche troppo lontani con la lega...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque prevedo pericolosi casini neanche troppo lontani con la lega...


Anche io...


----------

